

HotOrNot case study: Bridging your traffic engine with your revenue engine - andrew_null
http://andrewchen.typepad.com/andrew_chens_blog/2008/03/bridging-your-t.html

======
coglethorpe
>After all, if you acquire 100 million users but only 0.1% activate, and you
have a site of 1 million active users, your ComScore numbers might look nice,
but you're right about to jump the shark!

I'll take 1 million active users.

~~~
webwright
Yaw, but what a tremendous freakin' waste. Work on the bottom part of your
funnel FIRST and improve that conversion. Hrm. There's a blog post here
somewhere. I love playing counterpoint to Andrews unhealthy obsession with the
top of the funnel. :-)

(Hi Andrew-- I'm just poking fun!)

~~~
andrew_null
Grr! Damn you Tony Wright! ;-)

